# Grizzly DC



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I was in the Springfield Grizzly store today and I saw 3 of these units in the clearance area. http://grizzly.com/products/2HP-Canister-Dust-Collector/G0548Z

They were actually listed for $360 each as the shipment was damaged but only the packaging. Because they are clearance items, they only come with a 90 day warranty on the motor. 

Does anyone have any experience with these units? Also, do you think this is a good deal and would you buy it? 

The only downside to me is they are 220, as I'd have to put in a 220 outlet much sooner than I had planned.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

You can send one to me, I've got 240 throughout.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

Burb said:


> I was in the Springfield Grizzly store today and I saw 3 of these units in the clearance area. http://grizzly.com/products/2HP-Canister-Dust-Collector/G0548Z
> 
> They were actually listed for $360 each as the shipment was damaged but only the packaging.
> 
> ...


if you have a subpanel in the space the DC will be located, adding a 220v circuit is no big deal, assuming the sub panel has open spaces. and 220v, believe it or not, gives better "mileage" to your available sub panel service as it halves th eamperage needed to power a tool vs. 110v.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I think any concern about the motor would be minimal...we like to beat up import stuff, but by and large it's not that bad. Especially with something as simple as a DC....after all, a motor spinning a fan is about as basic as it can get.


----------

